# Are there phases?



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

As you probably read elsewhere, my S/O told me to leave, said she was done...etc etc.

She is very cold, and unfeeling towards me. Detached. She says she understands the hurt I'm feeling, because she went thought it - with no one to coddle her.

She told me that I'm in the first "phase" or wave as she calls it. Did she make that up or is there a list of steps somewhere? 

A friend says it sounds like she's either being coached to say that, or she has gotten some form of help. Comments?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's the phases of grieving.. as in grieving the loss of the relationship.


----------



## LiamN (Nov 5, 2012)

It may be a 'phase' of her own creation. The question really is whether or not you want to get back with her. There are ways to rebuild the attraction and heal the hurt, but it comes down to whether you really want that or not.


----------



## ChuckCanuck (Dec 15, 2012)

LiamN said:


> It may be a 'phase' of her own creation. The question really is whether or not you want to get back with her. There are ways to rebuild the attraction and heal the hurt, but it comes down to whether you really want that or not.


That is, in fact what I want. I think - and maybe I'm over thinking what she's said - that given the right conditions she'd be willing to have a go, she said that if I wanted a chance I'd have to date her again...


----------

